#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Буква 'h' в транслитерации

## Андрей Савин

Когда произносится и когда нет буква 'h' в санскритской транслитерации?

Например как читать слова:

samadhi - самадхи или самати
buddha - будда или буддха
brahma - брахма или брама

и т. д.

----------


## Ондрий

http://bit.ly/QWkIgK

----------


## Асуман

В санскрите запись слов отражает их произношение. Т.е. если буква *h* пишется, то она и произносится так или иначе. Правда, *h* бывают разные. 
1. самостоятельная буква санскритского алфавита: bra*h*mā, a*h*aṅkāraḥ, siṁ*h*aḥ и пр. 
2. обозначение придыхательных согласных: bud*dh*aḥ, samā*dh*iḥ, duḥ*kh*am, saṅ*gh*aḥ, ta*th*āgataḥ, *bh*agavān и пр.
3. висарга *ḥ* - придыхание после гласных (обратите внимание, что в этом случае *ḥ* помечается точкой снизу), обычно встречающееся в падежных окончаниях, но иногда и в середине слов: buddha*ḥ*, samsdhi*ḥ*, du*ḥ*kha и пр.
В принципе, во всех случая можно просто как русское "х" произносить. Хотя если вы сторонник точного звучания, то стоит поискать рекомендации, где указано, что санскритская буква *h* напоминает украинское "г", придыхательные буквы произносятся с неким придыханием, а висарга тоже как-то там произносится  в разных вариантах...
А ещё бывает *h*
4. при неиспользовании стандартной транслитерации - в двубуквенных сочетаниях для передачи звуков "ч" и "ш": *ch*andra (= candra), *sh*ānti (= śānti), vi*sh*nu (= viṣṇu) и пр.

Почему по-русски Будда произносится без "х"? Во-первых, в русском языке нету придыхательных букв. А потому как ни записать - Будда или Буддха - оба варианта не будут точными. Далее, среди тех, в чьём языке эти придыхательные согласные есть, произношение их сильно варьируется. Иногда это ясно слышимое хэканье, а иногда какой-то неуловимый для нетренированного русского уха нюанс. И ещё надо учитывать, что заимствование происходило через европейские языки, в которых буква h произносится далеко не во всех случаях. В результате произносили так, как было проще. Так оно и закрепилось. А вот сейчас бы такой номер не прошёл - сейчас и дэванагари многие читать умеют и транслитерацию стандартную утвердили, так что без h никак не обошлось бы.

----------

Rushny (17.10.2012), sergey (13.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2012)

----------


## Максимилианус

> http://bit.ly/QWkIgK


я думал хоть на этом форуме такого посылания на гугл не будет.
Если человек спрашивает, значит наверняка он не нашел ответ или он его не устроил.

----------


## Ондрий

> я думал хоть на этом форуме такого посылания на гугл не будет.
> Если человек спрашивает, значит наверняка он не нашел ответ или он его не устроил.


Поверьте, ответов в сети в первых строчках поискового запроса - вагон.
Если кому-то захочется учить читать на кит.яз, то не нужно непременно Ерша беспокоить, гугл удобнее.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2012)

----------


## Андрей Савин

> Поверьте, ответов в сети в первых строчках поискового запроса - вагон.
> Если кому-то захочется учить читать на кит.яз, то не нужно непременно Ерша беспокоить, гугл удобнее.


В гугле конечно всё можно найти, но чтобы найти краткий и понятный ответ на мой вопрос может понадобится несколько часов и более, поэтому и спрашиваю.

----------

